# My computer screen is now sideways!



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi wonder if someone could help. This morning my 8 month old son got hold of my keyboard and yanked it off the computer desk whilst I was in the kitchen ! When i came back there was a funny message on the screen and now the display is sideways! I can still type, go on internet etc but it is really annoyed to have a sideways display - can anyone help on how to restore it back to normal!

Thanks
Kylecat x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hey

if you try...not to sure if this will work but hold down either ctrl and the up or down button (mite have to experiment which way) or ctrl and shift and the arrow buttons.

......only reason i know this is i accidnetly done it on my works computer last year....now its an ongoing joke if someone leaves their computer open when away from desk we change it to upside down....immature....moi....never!!!!


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thankyou!   x


----------

